# Kostenlos im Internet!?



## User68 (6 Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich wähl mich mit Laptop per Modem über arcor ein, da ich nur gelegentlich im Internet bin. War bisher so ca. 4-5 Euro im Monat und erschien als Extraposten auf der Telekom-Rechnung.

Seit März wird mir jedoch nix mehr berechnet, obwohl ich jeden Monat im Internet war! Die arcor-Leute wussten am Telefon nicht, was der Grund sein könnte, und konnten nur bis Februar Verbindungen feststellen!

Kostenlos im Internet find ich ja eigentlich ganz gut, aber kann das evtl. ein Dialer oder sowas sein, von dem dann irgendwann später ne Riesenrechnung kommt? Kann ich irgendwie feststellen, mit welcher Nummer ich mich zuletzt eingewählt habe? Beim Einwählen sieht alles normal aus, und es erscheint die arcor-Nummer (0192-...).

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Weiter kostenlos surfen?

PS: Ausserdem geht bei mir seit kurzem der Ton nicht mehr! Kann das was damit zu tun haben?

 :help:


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2004)

Installiere doch mal das Dialer-Warnprogramm von www.dialer-control.de ( http://www.dialer-control.de/download.php ) und gehe danach wie üblich online. Das Tool wird Dir die Einwahlnummer verraten. Sollte es tatsächlich die von Arcor sein, dann solltest Du Dich weiter um Klärung beim Provider bemühen.


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Installiere doch mal das Dialer-Warnprogramm von www.dialer-control.de und gehe danach wie üblich online. Das Tool wird Dir die Einwahlnummer verraten. Sollte es tatsächlich die von Arcor sein, dann solltest Du Dich weiter um Klärung beim Provider bemühen.



Das kann aber, wenn sich tatsächlich ein Dialer  eingeschlichen haben sollte ein teures
 Zusatzvergnügen werden. 
Lieber einen Freund oder Bekannten bitten  Such und Warnprogramme 
downzuloaden 
und offline per CD oder Floppy zu übertragen. 

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/download.php
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2004)

Da haste Recht aber auf das eine Mal kommts nun auch nicht mehr an. DC hat nur um die 600 kB.


----------



## User68 (6 Mai 2004)

Hi,

danke für den Tip! Ich hab das Teil grad installiert, und er hat mich vor dem Einwahlvorgang gefragt, ob ich einverstanden bin. Die Nummer war OK (0192-077), also hab ich bestätigt. Dann scheint ja alles in Ordnung zu sein (?)

Ich frag mich bloß, warum ich nix berechnet bekomme?! Werde morgen versuchen, arcor nochmal zu kontaktieren.

Kann es überhaupt ein Dialer sein? Der wäre dann doch normalerweise gleich auf der Telekom-Rechnung? Oder kann die Rechnung auch separat später kommen?

PS: Ich habe die 0190-Nummern alle sperren lassen (bis auf die 0192)...


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2004)

User68 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es überhaupt ein Dialer sein? Der wäre dann doch normalerweise
> gleich auf der Telekom-Rechnung? Oder kann die Rechnung auch separat später kommen?.


könnte auch später kommen, separat nur wenn es sich um diese Masche handelt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4915


			
				User68 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich habe die 0190-Nummern alle sperren lassen (bis auf die 0192)...


Wann? Vorher oder erst jetzt? 

tf


----------



## User68 (6 Mai 2004)

@ Technofreak

Die 0190 Nummern habe ich schon vor einigen Monaten sperren lassen (bis auf die 0192).


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2004)

User68 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 0190 Nummern habe ich schon vor einigen Monaten sperren lassen (bis auf die 0192).


frag noch mal zur Sicherheit bei Arcor  nach, ob dabei auch die 0900 mit erfaßt sind.
Mehrwertdienste sind oder werden auf 0900 Einwahlen umgestellt.
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Tarife/tarife.html 
tf


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2004)

Und außerdem...


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...sollte die Einwahl tatsächlich die von Arcor sein, dann solltest Du Dich weiter um Klärung bei dem Provider bemühen.


Fertige Dir eine schriftliche Dokumentation Deiner Anrufe an (Gesprächspartner notieren!) damit Dir, für womöglich später, eine gewisse Rührselligkeit attestiert werden kann. Im Vertragswesen gibt es Bringschulden (man verzeihe mir falsche Ausdrücke), die unter gewissen Umständen jeder Vertragspartner zu realisieren hat. Anderenfalls könnte man meinen, dass der eine den anderen wissentlich übervorteilen wollte.


----------



## User68 (6 Mai 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> User68 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab gerade nachgeschaut: ich habe eine Auftragsbestätigung der Telekom über Sperrung von 0190/0900 sowie 0191, 0193 und 0194 (Datum des Schreibens: August 2003)!  :lol:


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2004)

User68 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gerade nachgeschaut: ich habe eine Auftragsbestätigung der
> Telekom über Sperrung von 0190/0900 sowie 0191, 0193 und 0194 (Datum des Schreibens: August 2003)!  :lol:



Dann solltest du gegen diese Einwahlen sicher sein, da es aber noch andere Tricks gibt :
Auslandsdialer, Abo-Dialer (s.o ) empfehle ich dir diesen Thread zu lesen , wie  man sich noch 
besser schützen kann, als nur durch die Nummersperre oder Softwareschutz: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543
(insbesondere Kapitel 2.6) 
tf


----------



## User68 (10 Mai 2004)

Hallo - nochmals danke für die Tips!

Hab heute nochmal bei dem Provider (arcor) angerufen, und die wollen es jetzt nochmal überprüfen. Hoffentlich ist es nicht doch irgendein raffinierter Dialer oder sowas.

Mit dem empfohlenen Dialer-Blocker von Conrad für EUR 30,-- scheint man ja bei Einwahl über Modem praktisch 100%ig sicher vor Dialern zu sein. Werde mir wohl das Ding demnächst anschaffen. Ist die Installation für Ottonormaluser einfach?

Nebenbei gesagt, zur Zeit habe ich weder ein Virenschutzprogramm (Norton Antivirus ist abgelaufen) noch eine Firewall. Muss/sollte man als normaler User jeden Monat eine bestimmte Summe Geld abdrücken, um einigermassen geschützt zu sein gegen Viren, Spyware und sonstigem Zeug, oder geht das auch kostenlos? Ich habe gehört, eine Virensoftware gibt es kostenloas bei free-av.de, und eine Firewall ebenfalls kostenlos bei zerio.com. Ist das korrekt/zu empfehlen?


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2004)

http://www.free-av.de/

Virenschutz für Privatnutzer kostenfrei.


----------



## Dino (10 Mai 2004)

Zur Zeit dürfte es mittelschwerer Wahnsinn sein, völlig ungeschützt zu surfen. Ein AV-Programm sollte ebenso zum Standard gehören wie eine Firewall. Und darüberhinaus macht ein regelmäßiger Scan mit Progs wie Spybot/Adaware Sinn. Wichtig ist dabei, regelmäßig Updates vorzunehmen. Um mal bei den Freewares zu bleiben: Bei H&BEDV (AntiVir) erscheinen praktisch täglich Updates in MB-Umfang. Ein bisschen nervig, wenn man nicht mit DSL am Netz hängt, aber....besser is' das!


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> ..... sollte ebenso zum Standard gehören wie eine Firewall. !


Über den Sinn und Unsinn von Firewalls:
http://www.sicherheit-online.net/sicherheit-firewall.php


> Wichtig: Allein die Tatsache, dass Sie auf Ihrem Rechner eine Firewall laufen haben,
> wird Sie niemals vor echten Angriffen - gleich welcher Art - schützen können.
> *Denn eine Firewall ist immer nur so gut wie ihr Benutzer. Wer sich also tatsächlich mit einer
> Firewall absichern will, sollte zumindest die Grundbegriffe des Datenverkehrs im Internet kennen.*


Um keine  Mißverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen , ich halte FWs für sinnvoll und  notwendig, 
aber ohne entsprechende Kenntnisse oder jemanden der qualifizierte Hilfestellung leistet ,
 ist das nur sehr begrenzt wirksam, wenn nicht sogar kontraproduktiv.

tf


----------



## Dino (10 Mai 2004)

Hast ja Recht! Über FWs kann man denken, was man will, aber einen Beitrag zum Schutz leisten sie allemal, selbst Dinger wie ZoneAlarm, die ich hauptsächlich dazu benutze, den ausgehenden Verkehr zu kontrollieren.
Die eigentliche Mauer gegen Zugriff von außen bildet bei mir ein Router, was bei DSL recht erschwinglich ist. Wer sich da mit einem Wähl-Modem durchs WWW quält, hat da wohl leider nicht die ganz große Auswahl.

Tja, und was die Konfguration einer FW anbetrifft: RTFM ist leider hier nicht unbedingt das Allheilmittel. Die meisten Surfer werden da oft nach den ersten Zeilen entnervt aufgeben und die FW laufenlassen "as is" oder sogar bei Bedarf ganz abschalten, weil sie bei bestimmten Vorgängen offensichtlich Probleme macht. Gerade aktuell erlebt bei Bekannten...


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Surfer werden da oft nach den ersten Zeilen entnervt aufgeben
> und die FW laufenlassen "as is" oder sogar bei Bedarf ganz abschalten, weil sie bei bestimmten
> Vorgängen offensichtlich Probleme macht. Gerade aktuell erlebt bei Bekannten...



@Dino 
das ist genau , was ich mit kontraproduktiv meine, die meisten meiner Bekannten 
"quälen" sich analog/ISDN durch Web und da liegt dann das große Dilemma, Gelegenheitsurfer
 wirkungsvoll zu schützen (darf nix kosten , darf nicht nerven , darf keine Arbeit machen   ) 
tf


----------



## User68 (10 Mai 2004)

Hallo,

habe gerade die "AntiVir Personal Edition" downgeloadet (Dauer: 15 min.)!
 

Müsste ja jetzt als Grundabsicherung genügen, oder? 

Das mit der Firewall lasse ich dann mal lieber, da ich davon leider (bisher) nix verstehe. (Habe vor einiger Zeit einen Internetkurs bei der VHS gemacht, der aber absolut null gebracht hat. Und das für 80 Euro.)


----------



## dotshead (10 Mai 2004)

User68 schrieb:
			
		

> (Habe vor einiger Zeit einen Internetkurs bei der VHS gemacht, der aber absolut null gebracht hat. Und das für 80 Euro.)



SCNR immer Mist, die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. *gg*

Antivir ist aber schon ganz gut, besser gegen Dialer ist der Conrad-Blocker. Hardware-Schutz ist immer besser.


----------

